# Paludarium build



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

First time I'm doing a build log of anything, but I decided why not.
I have a 65 gallon aquarium which I plan on creating a half land and half water environment for marble newts. The tank is going good so far and I just started adding the great stuff foam to the egg crate I used to create a shelf for the land.

Let me know what you guys think.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

That is Genius. The only thing I worry about is if it has enough support. Great Idea though.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

gdebell said:


> That is Genius. The only thing I worry about is if it has enough support. Great Idea though.



I was worried at first too, but it it is very sturdy and the great foam made it even more solid. I literally would have to try to break it for it to even move, I was happily surprised.
Also, the ramps on each side are also adding support.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Well i've subscribed. Interested in how this one turns out.


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks interesting  As fare as aestetics go it might be a bit too symmetrical with 2 of the same slopes.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got some rocks for the background of the water section, and some manzanita branches.
I need to foam in between the rocks in the back, but wanted to get a layout so figured I'd share.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

SaFFyR said:


> Looks interesting  As fare as aestetics go it might be a bit too symmetrical with 2 of the same slopes.



I was initially planning on two different ramps to have a way to get up, but wasn't sure how to design it, and since its for my parents living room I went with what they liked which was that ramp design, but I know what your saying not the most natural look lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Got a little of the background foaming started hard to get consistent work on it with school, but I'm liking the way it's coming out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Take your time, better to do that than hastily build it and have problems ...I am also a student so I understand the pain lol


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Done foaming the back and sides of water portion gotta do some final touch ups, and then on to sealing the land portion.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Started to put some dirt for land background, will probably have better pics in a few day when tank can stand upright.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Really made a lot of progress last 2 days. Still more to do, but I just put in accessories to get a feel for what I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Done with all foaming and siliconing of Eco earth.
Deciding on the layout of wood pieces, and waiting on plants to arrive.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Started adding plants and slightly bit more water. Loving it so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Water level to the place where I wanted it to and filter is up and running. Got some zebra danios to test water so hopefully another few weeks to add the real inhabitants. Also waiting on plants and substrate for land portion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creature (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks great! Nice use of the eggcrate. What are you thinking for fish?


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Creature said:


> Looks great! Nice use of the eggcrate. What are you thinking for fish?



Since I'm not using a heater, since the newts don't need one, I was planning on using native North American species that can tolerate cooler waters. I was thinking pygmy sunfish, and darters. Possibly a hill stream loach also. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctoliva (Apr 4, 2015)

The 4 pic down what fish is that? I have one and love it but have no idea what it is.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ctoliva said:


> The 4 pic down what fish is that? I have one and love it but have no idea what it is.



The green one? That's a swamp darter.

The pictures in order are:

Everglades pygmy sunfish
okefenokee pygmy sunfish
Rainbow darter
Swamp darter
Hill stream loach


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

The darters and "hillstream loach"(sewellia lineolata) require lots of water movement and high oxygenation. Pygmy sunfish(Elassoma sp.) are stillwater fish and probably better suited to your tank. Here's a great resource for the natives.
Egilberti in Focus


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

gope said:


> The darters and "hillstream loach"(sewellia lineolata) require lots of water movement and high oxygenation. Pygmy sunfish(Elassoma sp.) are stillwater fish and probably better suited to your tank. Here's a great resource for the natives.
> 
> Egilberti in Focus


I do agree with you that these fish would be found in fast moving rivers as adult specimens in wild, but in captivity I have seen them do fine in tanks with little to no movement. 
The rainbow may require some moving water, but is fine in lake environments. I actually have hill stream loach and even with a power head in tank they enjoy the still water areas rather then any movement. The movement is more for water that cannot be cooled off properly, and does not have a lot of dissolved oxygen. This tank won't have a problem with that because of aquatic plants, as well as the filter being rated for a much larger amount of water than I have running threw it causes a good movement of water on the one side of the tank. The main key with both fish is water quality and temps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gope (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't know beans about dart frogs, which is why I'm here studying. I do know fish and I have kept and bred "hillstream loaches" for quite a few years. I am keeping 11 species at the moment that fall in to that very broad category.You can rationalize it all you want and of course do what you choose, but keeping those fish in that tank is akin to keeping dart frogs in a desert environment. Nice tank by the way.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

gope said:


> I don't know beans about dart frogs, which is why I'm here studying. I do know fish and I have kept and bred "hillstream loaches" for quite a few years. I am keeping 11 species at the moment that fall in to that very broad category.You can rationalize it all you want and of course do what you choose, but keeping those fish in that tank is akin to keeping dart frogs in a desert environment. Nice tank by the way.



I do appreciate the input and value your knowledge. Only comment I will make is that dart frog example is very extreme compared to the fish, because frog will die outside of humid conditions with in a matter of hours 😝, while fish can live in different circumstances with correct water chemistry. Not saying I'm putting a tropical fish in cold water, or saltwater in freshwater, but when it comes to currents I think that is not necessarily a necessity with these fish to a certain degree. 

Thank you though I am really happy with tank, can't wait to get my plants for land portion. I'll upload final pictures when all done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Final product and I'm very happy with it 😃















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctoliva (Apr 4, 2015)

I have one and had no idea what it was. Thanks I would put up a pic but it won't let me


----------

